# Where to get birds???



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

Looking to get chukar, quail, partridge or pheasants for training up by Grand Forks. Anyone know where I could get some???
thanks
Jeremy


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

ahh man, i got mine from a friends friend in MN, and i dont belive he has anymore, try the dakota hunting club....i asked this ? in a post a while ago...someone might have responded to my question i dont remeber, so you could look back.

but anyways call the hunting club, i drove past their the other day and noticed he had some pheasents running around in his nets


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

I talked to a guy when I was at the vet, he said it was $1600 to join and you get 100 pheasants. Just found out (wingshooting usa website) that they have chukar and are public and membership so I'll give them a call.
Thanks


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

jkolson,

I believe Kevin was suggesting to see if you could buy them from the club for your own use...not to join the club.

Mike


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

That was my ignorance/misunderstanding, I thought you had to be a member to get birds, I'm going to give them a call tomorrow.
Thanks


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

Jeremy,
Let me know, I'd be interested also.

Wes


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

If you go out to Dakota Hunt Club and talk to Mike I would think he would sell you a couple. I would start with hens and they tend to hold a little better and not run.

At the hunt club to join you can get a few people together to pay for the membership and go from there. He has quite a few payment levels out there.
One person doesn't have to pay the whole thing.

You could also call Jim Enlow at North Country Labs in Manvel. He would probably help you out with some training.

Also I know Terry McCullum usually has some Chukars he is in Bejou, MN 
that is where we got our birds for our hunt test last spring.


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks Springer I'll check 'em out. 
Is the club going to be doing another hunt test this spring?

Thanks
Jeremy


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

It sounds like we are. We haven't had any meetings lately but will start again in January I'm sure.

If you would like to join call Tom Loy @ 773-3100 or email him through his web site www.tallgrassgordonsetters.com


----------

